# Looking for a home for pigeon



## honeybears123 (Jul 3, 2004)

Hello,
I am looking for a good home for one of my pigeons. The pige was handfed and LOVES people. The problem is that she is not to fond of other pigeons or birds for that matter. I am looking for a home where someone will or can keep her by herself and give her the attention she deserves. She is a people pigeon not a pigeon pigeon!

Thanks,

Jena


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jena and welcome .. if you would post your location, perhaps there is a member near you who can help out.

Terry


----------



## honeybears123 (Jul 3, 2004)

HI,
I am in Southeastern Mi. But I will ship her to the right home if that is in a different state.

Jena


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the prompt reply, Jena. Let's give this just a little time and see if someone near you can adopt this lovely bird. What kind(s) of pigeons do you have? 

Terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it possible to ship to Canada? Too far?
My husband and I rescued a pigeon who couldn't fly and she became a wonderful house pet. She recently died and my husband who was especially close to her is devastated. He would love the chance to bond with another pigeon.


----------



## pigeonman1212 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey i can take her i live in pennsylvania let me know if you still have her and i can provide a wonderfull home for her i have other pigeons but i can keep her seperate


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonman1212 said:


> hey i can take her i live in pennsylvania let me know if you still have her and i can provide a wonderfull home for her i have other pigeons but i can keep her seperate


This post is from 2004...........


----------



## pigeonman1212 (Apr 3, 2009)

oh snap lol my bad haha didnt realise that


----------

